# Pnoz Multi Ausfall



## BM243 (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ein Problem mit unseren Sicherheitssteuerungen PNOZ Multi.
In letzter Zeit bringen immer mehr Steuerungen den Fehler "Neue Chipkarte gesteckt ohne Urlöschen auszuführen".

Die Fehler treten sowohl beim Einschalten einer Anlage als auch wärend des Betriebs auf.
Die Geräte müssen getauscht werden, da dieser Fehler immer wieder auftritt.

Kennt jemand von euch diese Problematik, bzw. weiß Abhilfe

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Ist schon lange her, da hatten wir ein Mal einen ähnlichen Fehler. Ist das Gerät vibrationssicher aufgehängt? Hört sich an, als ob da was wackelt und entweder die Chipkarte schlechten Kontakt hat oder der Chipkartenhalter einen kalte Lötstelle bekommt. Gibt es denn keine Rückmeldung von Pilz, zur Ursache? Ok, ob die wohl mit der Wahrheit rausrücken ...


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2011)

Das kenne ich irgendwie von den SIEMENS-CPUs  Vlt. ist das Bei SIEMENS doch kein Firmware-Bug 

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (3 Mai 2011)

... ich rate dann mal so ins Blaue hinein, da die 4 Stück, die bei uns laufen dieses Verhalten (noch) nicht gezeigt haben. Eine schlechte Kontaktierung /Vibrationen würde ich ausschließen, da ich die Karte bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät Ziehen und Stecken kann ohne das das Gerät etwas davon mitbekommt.
Kommen die ausfälle alle aus der gleichen Charge?
Hat sich PILZ schon mal dazu geäußert?
Eher scheint für mich die Ursache an sterbenden Kondensatoren aufgrund  hoher Temperaturen zu sein. Wenn ich mir das Gerät so anschauhe, kann die Wärme nicht wirklich gut entweichen. Wie ist denn die allgemeine Temperatur im Schaltschrank? Ich kann aber auch volkommen danebenliegen.

Wenn Geräte außerhalb der Garantie sind und auch so eine Reperatur nicht angedacht ist, schau ich gern mal hinein. Dabei hab ich in letzter Zeit gehäuft solche Kondensatoren gefunden. Egal ob das Heimelektronik oder ein "Industrie"-Produkt war.

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... ich rate dann mal so ins Blaue hinein, da die 4 Stück, die bei uns laufen dieses Verhalten (noch) nicht gezeigt haben. Eine schlechte Kontaktierung /Vibrationen würde ich ausschließen, da ich die Karte bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät Ziehen und Stecken kann ohne das das Gerät etwas davon mitbekommt.



Na ja, auch im Einschaltmoment kann der Kontakt schlecht sein, das merkt das Gerät dann schon, denke ich.

PS: Hab mal nachgesehen, bei uns war es folgender Fehler:



> Zeile 4:   00:32, 3E, 83, A, "Fehler an der Chipkarten-Schnittstelle", "", "Chipkarte entfernen, wieder einstecken und das System neu starten. Wenn keine Abhilfe möglich: Basisgerät PNOZ m1p austauschen."



Das Gerät brachte immer wieder mal diesen Fehler, konnte aber reanimiert werden. Ein Austausch half, der Fehler kam dann irgendwann aber wieder, war eine komische Nummer und wohl im Zusammenhang mit einem Sicherheitsscanner von Sick zu sehen. Masse, Fremdspannungen etc. wir haben wirklich alles versucht. Seit 2 Jahren ist aber Ruhe, wohl, weil keiner mehr in das Protokoll des PNOZ reingeschaut hat.


----------



## Tommi (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

leider (Gott sei Dank) kenne ich diesen Fehler nicht.

Was sagt Pilz denn dazu, hast Du die schon informiert?
Wenn nein, tue es auf jeden Fall! Wenn Du beim Service nicht
weiterkommst, informiere Euren zuständigen Vertriebsmann.

http://www.pilz.de/de/company/locations/yourcountry/index.de.jsp?tabnav=Ansprechpartner

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg beim Tausch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## AlexTh (3 Mai 2011)

Dieses Thema ist mir bekannt. Man muss die Chipkarte aus dem Gerät entfernen und eine Brücke zwischen 2 Klemmen setzen und wieder entfernen danach die Chipkarte einfach wieder einlegen. Das Gerät wird dadurch wohl urgelöscht und holt sich beim Hochlauf alle Daten wieder von der Karte. Leider weiß ich momentan nicht, welche dies waren. Ich könnte es morgen mal raussuchen aus meinen Unterlagen. Es war glaube ich Klemme 109 auf ...

Wir hatten das selbe Problem immer und immer wieder. Nach ein paar Tagen Ursachenforschung und vielen Telefonaten mit Pilz kam nur die Aussage, dass die Geräte sich gerne einmal aufhängen.


----------



## IBFS (3 Mai 2011)

AlexTh schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Tagen Ursachenforschung und vielen Telefonaten mit Pilz kam nur die Aussage, dass die Geräte sich gerne einmal aufhängen.



Du lieber Himmel, was ist denn das für ein Unsinn.
PILZ soll froh sein, dass wir in Deutschland nicht die
Haftungklagen wie in den USA gibt.

Selbst wenn ein normaler PNOZ prellt, geht der auch gerne
mal "auf ROT". Man sollte vielleicht dann mal doch lieber 
eine F-CPU einsetzen. Da hat man wenigstens eine vernünftige
Diagnose.

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel, was ist denn das für ein Unsinn.
> PILZ soll froh sein, dass wir in Deutschland nicht die
> Haftungklagen wie in den USA gibt.
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich so, das so ein PNOZ bei der IBN schon mal Zicken macht,
aber wenn Sie dann laufen sind Sie wirklich schmerzfrei. Sicherheitstechnik
mit F-CPU zu machen ist die erste Wahl, schade das es der Preis nicht immer
zu lässt. Die PNOZ Multi mini, mit 20 Eingängen und 4 Ausgängen, sind sehr
Preiswert. Bei det Baureihe 0.2 kann mit einen einfachen Patchkabel und ein
zweiten Gerät, die Anzahl der IO's verdoppelt werden und das unter 1.000,--€,
da kann sich das nachrechnen bezahlt machen. Eine Diagnose ist
bei den kleinen Geräten auch möglich, da sie ein Display haben. Es werden
nicht mehr ausschließlich die LED's benötigt.


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2011)

Also ich kann euch da nicht ganz zustimmen, insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den PNOZ-Multi. Ich will die Sicherheitstechnik nicht auch noch in der SPS haben.


----------



## AlexTh (4 Mai 2011)

Hier habe ich mal meinen Notizzettel abgeschrieben:

Wenn man ein Pilz PNOZmulti urlöschen will, so muss man zuerst die Memory-Card herausziehen und dann eine Brücke von 0A0 auf 119 herstellen.
Anschließend blinkt die DIAG-Leuchte. Nun kann man die Spannungsversorgung wieder trennen und die Memory-Card wieder einstecken.
Danach sollte es funktionieren. Wenn nicht, so muss man das Bauteil wechseln oder die Eingänge kontrollieren, ggf. jeden Not-Aus-Taster drücken und wieder herausziehen.


----------



## maninthedark (19 Juli 2012)

Dieses Verhalten das Urlöschen angefordert wird hatten wir auch bei mehreren Geräten. Unser Vertreter von Pilz sagte mir das es eine Charge gegeben hat wo die Chipkartenhalter nach ein paar Jahren an festigkeit verlieren und der beschriebende Fehler auftrat. Wir haben daraufhin alle Geräte gesammelt und eingeschickt. Diese wurden uns repariert zurück gegeben ohne irgendwelche Kosten. Fehler tritt dann auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Thinfilm (20 Juli 2012)

maninthedark schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten das Urlöschen angefordert wird hatten wir auch bei mehreren Geräten. Unser Vertreter von Pilz sagte mir das es eine Charge gegeben hat wo die Chipkartenhalter nach ein paar Jahren an festigkeit verlieren und der beschriebende Fehler auftrat. Wir haben daraufhin alle Geräte gesammelt und eingeschickt. Diese wurden uns repariert zurück gegeben ohne irgendwelche Kosten. Fehler tritt dann auch nicht mehr auf.



Hmmmmmm......bei mir ist nach 3 Jahren auch ein Teil ausgefallen und ich hab für die Reparatur 230 TEURO bezahlen müssen :sm6:


----------



## mastercvd (24 Mai 2014)

Ja uns ist es ebenso ergangen

_EBL-Mechatronics_
the better way


----------

